# You safety guys will love this



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's the benefit of being the owner. No jurisdiction for OSHA. :jester: 

Those stairwell lights are the only reason I got a Little Giant ladder. They're a good stairway ladder, but they suck at everything else. 

(did you charge a hazard premium for the job?)


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hazard premium.......
with that and your sliding mark-up scale.....
I MUST BE GIVING IT AWAY!:jester: 

(I will be looking over that scale during my billing process MD)


----------



## robertwilber (Jan 22, 2007)

that looks oddly familiar ....[sigh]


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

To me it looks like your ladder was upside down.....
wouldn't you want the edge that reaches the wall on your unistrut?

And who took the picture, the EMT's that were 'standing by'?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> To me it looks like your ladder was upside down.....
> wouldn't you want the edge that reaches the wall on your unistrut?


I wondered the same thing, until I realized that's the end of the metal top that has the "screwdriver holes". I guessed he used bolts, through those holes, into spring nuts in the strut.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

I tried it both ways. This way seemed more secure.
I had two peices of 1-5/8" stacked horizontal on the wall.
Then I bolted a peice vertical that stubbed up about 6".
When I slid the ladder onto the vertical riser, the taper of the top of the ladder wedged into the wall very tightly. 
From the picture I do see the ladder bowing a little.
I weigh only 170lbs.


----------

